# "repairing" shoulders



## oddball (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi,
Last night I had two I guess partial dislocations of shoulder (they popped out, but popped back in within a second). Saw a doctor, said I should be fine in 2-3 weeks, just that in future it's just as likely to pop out again, which is something I'd prefer not to have happen. DOes anyone know hot to strengthen shoulders or something with which to make chances of popping out less likely?


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 6, 2007)

You have stretched those tendons permanetely that is why they can pop out easier. You have to strengthen the other muscles and tendons around it to support the shoulder better and keep it in place.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 6, 2007)

Upright Rows
Rear Smith Machine Shrugs
Front shrugs, inverted wide grip (palms facing away so shoulders are in external rotation)
Bent-elbow Dumbell Flyes (all 90-degree angles, so as to shorten the moment arm)
"Arnies" (particular type of dumbell seated shoulder press, describing and arc rather than a straight line)
45-degree Supermans...prone, thumbs pointing towards the cieling, stabilizing scapulae to the thoracic cage by focusing on the middle and lower fibers of the trapezium.
Wide grip seated cable rows, palms up (external rotation again)...draw the bar to your dan tien point

AVOID straight or directly lateral standing dumbell raises, seated straight-bar shoulder presses. 

You should be able to find examples of all of these on body-building sites using a search engine.


----------



## oddball (Mar 6, 2007)

Alright, ty ty, I'll start on them in a week or so


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 12, 2007)

mine are the same way, Ive tried many things and they have seemed to work but it has taken a very long time. Just be careful. If done properly the excersises that Kembudo-Kai Kempoka mentioned will help. Good luck

B


----------

